
At What Point Did 'Personal Home Page' Become 'Professional Home Page'? - sanqui
https://marc.info/?l=php-internals&m=151489772804825
======
Piskvorrr
Approximately when transitioning from PHP 3 to PHP 4, making that 2000-ish.

